# TORO 826 maintaince



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

Just picked up a 1978 TORO 826. I am in the process cleaning the carbs. I have no manuals so not sure about a few things. How do I check the oil level/what oil type to use and is there any way to check the gear oil without opening anything. Also is there anything else I should check.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF bandito. Here is a link to the Briggs & Stratton flat head service manual to help with your questions.

Manual-


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bandito said:


> Just picked up a 1978 TORO 826. I am in the process cleaning the carbs. I have no manuals so not sure about a few things. How do I check the oil level/what oil type to use and is there any way to check the gear oil without opening anything. Also is there anything else I should check.


*The oil is checked via the plug toward the bottom of the engine. I use 10w30 oil, others will say different. there is a square type plug on use a 12 point socket to unscrew it more than likely it will be low, use 80/90 non syn gear oil in there fill it up till it runs out. take the wheels off and grease the snot out of the axles. did you check the belt condition on it. take no sling chain lube and spray the gear box chains.*


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

If your machine is a model 38060,the owner's manual is tech puplication number: 3310-976 REV A

This 20 page manual is available from Toro for $6.60 This should cover the basic service for the blower and is worth having.

Go to this site, https://www.torodealer.com/en-us/Pages/Home.aspx and click on the link for "Manuals".

Hopefully your machine still has the model and serial number tag on it,they're going to ask for both of those.If you don't have both,you can't go any further.

I guessed at the model number based on the basic info you provided and picked a serial number based on a range of numbers I found at Partstree.com


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

38150 was the model number of my old toro 826, you might be able to get a fee owners manual on the toro website


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> 38150 was the model number of my old toro 826, you might be able to get a fee owners manual on the toro website


Unfortunately,there's many different Toro 826 models.I used the 1978 model year and came up with 38060.Toro doesn't offer the manual for that model for free.Can't offer any more help without the actual model and serial numbers,if he has them.

Edit:I just checked the serial number list for model 38150,the earliest machines were made in 1980.


----------



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

Mike C. said:


> If your machine is a model 38060,the owner's manual is tech puplication number: 3310-976 REV A
> 
> This 20 page manual is available from Toro for $6.60 This should cover the basic service for the blower and is worth having.


It only shows that is a manual but no way to download or purchase.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Uhmm-it does for me.

Click on manuals link.Enter 38060.

When it brings up the results,notice 38060 is underlined.Click on that.

This will bring you to a page that shows parts drawings for that machine.

You will notice a tab that says "manuals",click on that.

You will see what I have shown in the screen snip below.

I did't go as far as to add them to a a shopping cart,etc.,but they are listed as available for purchase.If they aren't,I guess I've done all I can do for you.

Edit:I added the manual to the cart and it said that it qualifies for free shipping,as well.I guess it's available.


----------



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

I tried changing the country and even going through a US online proxy thinking that it may block me as I am online from Canada. Still doesn't give me an option as you have said. It does give an option to enter the model number from there I can see what manuals are available but I can't do anything from there on. Anyhow, it's not going to matter much any more. While cleaning the carb I lost the seat for the needle valve which is not available any more on partstree.com and Toro's website redirects me to their home page when I try to purchase it.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Can Canadians use Amazon.com?Take your carb number(stamped on it) and go to Amazon and buy a complete rebuild kit,they're much cheaper than Toro or parts tree.

Not entirely sure what part you say you are missing.Can you post a screen snip of it or a part number?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*TORO Update!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just use the last production year for the manuals. they are all the same parts use from sunrise to sunset. only the part numbers have changed. and the dealers only have the new 1's. TORO has changed those numbers many times over thru the years.k:k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

It would help greatly if we actually knew what model blower we are discussing here.I only guessed at the model number(38060) based on the year the OP provided us with.Seeing as though he tried to purchase the owner's manual I found,I'll assume that my guess was correct.

Op said he lost a carb part.There are no internal parts for the Flo-jet carbs that can't be easily bought as long as one knows what engine and carb we're dealing with.Those numbers should be right on the engine.I don't see the reason for all this guessing.


----------



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

The model number is 38060. I did find it on the rear of the blower. As for the missing part I was able to find carb kits on both Amazon.com and Amazon.ca. Sorry if I have inconvenience anyone. Got off to a rough start with this. 

As for the manual I had no luck. Not sure why there is no manual option to click on when I go to the Toro website.. Also the model 38060 is only for one year (1978). Good guess on Mike C.'s part. Thanks for everyone's help. Hopefully I'll be good from here on.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

You didn't inconvenience anyone,Bandito.Sorry if I came across that way.I just get frustrated when I'm trying to help someone and I'm not really sure what it is we're all talking about or what parts we're dealing with.

Glad you got the parts you needed.Amazon has helped me a lot-if not on price,then shipping speed.There's a fellow in Oregon I buy from occasionally.I can get my order here in New Hampshire in three days.

Come back if you need more help,I'll try to keep myself under control or stay out of it completely.

If you need engine repair manuals,free for download,I can provide a link.


----------



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

Update:

I found the piece I lost which was the reducer for the adjuster valve. Anyhow, I managed to locate a farm equipment store that had the rebuilt kit in stock near by me. So now I have everything to rebuilt the carb. I did notice though that whoever tinkered with the carbs last didn't put the nozzle in properly which prevented the throttle-valve from closing. Hopefully I can put it together this weekend. Just a few other questions:

- having a hard time clean the crud off the inside of the carb, tired small engine carb cleaner and kerosene so far
- best way to re-line the inside of the tank.


----------

